

Startup Idea - d0m

I've just found a new job but got interviewed at two different places. However, I've just realized that I had a friend inside the company at both of those places.  
They helped me to get inside (i.e. accelerating the process, talking of me in good term, etc.)<p>So:<p>1- For the one who actually work for a company: When you search searching your job, did you knew someone inside? Or what they you use?<p>2- If you own a company, how did your employees known about you?<p>I say that because when you're good, it's easy to find a job. However, it might not be easy to find your perfect job since you don't know about all the company.<p>And now, finally, for the startup idea:<p>A simple "friendsjob" where you log on with facebook, and you see job opportunities posted by your friend.<p>Does it already exist? Would someone be interested in creating that website? :)
======
KoZeN
_friendsjob_

Not sure if it exists but I work in IT recruitment and am curently toying with
more inovative ideas for jobseekers online and to be honest, if this doesn't
already exist then I will legitimately consider creating something similar.

The fact is, there are so many companies trying to avoid using external
agencies for recruitment due to cost/economic climate that they are turning to
employee referrals more than they ever have in the past so a user-friendly
forum that offers a degree of discretion for people to post vacancies that
have yet to be advertised is a great idea in my opinion.

I'll draft some ideas and let you know how I get on. You never know, there
might be a job in it for you!

~~~
d0m
To be honest with you, I don't really know linkin (>_< I know). But I really
was thinking of something simpler. Nothing clever or trying to be too smart..
Simply a job posting but only available to personal contacts and friends.
Maybe with a few filter, but you get the idea.

------
exline
Every job I have gotten was through someone I knew. This goes all the way back
to my very first job as bus boy. To me this greatly reduces the risk at
working at a crappy place and helps smooth out the hiring process.

When I've been in the position to hire people, the first thing I do is ask the
current employees to recommend one of their friends or former coworkers. If I
like and respect the current employee, odds are the person they bring in will
be of similar caliber.

Linked-in might be the closest fit to what you have described. Right now I'm
guessing its mostly word of mouth. So there might be a market for it, but the
trick is to get enough job postings.

------
byoung2
_it might not be easy to find your perfect job since you don't know about all
the company_

www.glassdoor.com has anonymous reviews of companies. People post salaries,
reviews, interview questions, etc. It helps you get an idea of the company
before you accept. They have recently introduced photo uploads for offices,
and a referral feature.

Imagine applying for a job and going in knowing what questions they ask in the
interview, what salary range they offer, and even what the office looks like.

------
JarekS
LinkedIn? Social network and you can post jobs there. Works pretty much how
you've described it.

